# End of an era (aol)



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

*AOL Is Moving Closer To Jettisoning Dial-Up*

AOL is finally in a position to shed the dial-up-access business that once offered tens of millions of people their first glance at the Internet.

http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2008/08/04/AR2008080402116.html?hpid=sec-tech


----------



## redcivic (Oct 10, 2003)

I always hated AOL but it did give me my first shot at porn back in 97'. Haha


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

IMO, AOL was and still is worse than many viruses.


----------



## redcivic (Oct 10, 2003)

Yeah, I have customers that still pay for AOL and pay for broadband.


----------



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

AOL was my first service back in the day with a Zoom modem at 14.4....That was the standard at the time...I had Win 3.1.1 which took up 10 megs on the drive, oh the good old days...


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

ekim68 said:


> AOL was my first service back in the day with a Zoom modem at 14.4....That was the standard at the time...I had Win 3.1.1 which took up 10 megs on the drive, oh the good old days...


You can say that again. I also had a Zoom 14.4 modem, back in the day. I was also a fan of the Zmodem file transfer protocol. 

Peace....


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Gosh, I started with a 300 baud acoustic modem well before there was even a hint of the internet. My long distance bills were something to behold!


----------

